# Cows eating my horse feed



## cheyennemymare (Oct 8, 2014)

Maybe a feed bag? It's what my friend did when her horses all ate together. There were 5 horses, and the low ones in the pecking order were super fast eaters, and the highest 2 weren't, but it didn't matter because no one would bother them. So, for the last mare in the Pecking order, she got a feed bag.

The mare ate on her own, and even if they wanted to be mean, they couldn't actually take her feed. 

I don't really know anything about feed bags, and I know people who hate them, others who worship them. I'd look up some reviews. I know a barn around here that uses them for the super sloppy horses.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Tie the cow up before you feed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The only solution is to separate her or stand guard while she eats.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I normally have to drop feed an run I have a busy schedule 
I can't tie up the cows either...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Depending on the size of the cows and your horse you could get one of these. 

Jeffers Livestock : Hook 'N Feed by Double L Group, 14 qt | Jeffers Pet

Are these your cows? If so could you perhaps buy some cheap all-stock and give them some while your horse eats so they are eating their snack and she can enjoy her grain?

Or you can take some electric fence and make a little area for your mare to eat. 

Another option is to take your mare out of the pen, tie her up on the other side of the fence with her grain, and then do barn chores while she eats.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

You will have to rearrange your schedule to either hold her outside the field whilst she eats or stand to keep the cows away.
Even if you get a fence feeder the cattle will still push and shove to get the feeder down. 

Failing that continue to feed the cows!

I had fence feeders for the horses when the sheep were in with them, big failure, the sheep would hook their front feet into the feeder and still manage to get some of the feed. Didn't matter how nasty the horses were to the sheep there was always another pushing to take the place of one chased away.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

My horse is also with cows. And it never fails whenever I give my horse some feed the cows show up. Now Roman is pretty good at defending his food, he'll pin his ears and sometimes kicked. Just recently he snapped at one cow and almost kicked a calf that was getting close.

I did have some sort of feeder that hung on the wall but a bull got to it and bent it up. 

If you could, pen your horse up for enough time as he needs to eat. If you put a feeder up high, the cows will try to get it. Even if it means beating it up.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like others have said, the only options are; separate them, stand guard while she eats, or continue to feed the cows. There is no magic solution that will allow you to feed your horse and not the cattle.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Use a nose bag.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Not sure what the cows eat but cattle feed is poisonous to horses


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't think feeding the cows is an option from the sounds of it.

I really DON'T think a nosebag is a good idea.

Then she'll be stuck with a cow beating her up to get at her face...great.

Doesn't sound like the best solution for another animal being dominant at feeding time.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> Don't think feeding the cows is an option from the sounds of it.
> 
> I really DON'T think a nosebag is a good idea.
> 
> ...


 Works for horses that beat each other off of feed.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Rain Shadow said:


> Depending on the size of the cows and your horse you could get one of these.
> 
> Jeffers Livestock : Hook 'N Feed by Double L Group, 14 qt | Jeffers Pet
> 
> ...


They are not mine there the land owners that bucket is what I was thinking about!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> Not sure what the cows eat but cattle feed is poisonous to horses


How is it poisonous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> Not sure what the cows eat but cattle feed is poisonous to horses


Are you prehaps thinking of sheep food which has added copper I believe? Plenty of people feed All-stock or 12% feed which is for both horses and cows. Not a great choice but the horses are still alive.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Works for horses that beat each other off of feed.


Who is going to be there to remove it when the horse is done? She already stated she doesn't have time to stick around.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Rain Shadow said:


> Are you prehaps thinking of sheep food which has added copper I believe? Plenty of people feed All-stock or 12% feed which is for both horses and cows. Not a great choice but the horses are still alive.


Some commercial cattle feeds have urea in them, which will make a horse very sick.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

squirrelfood said:


> Who is going to be there to remove it when the horse is done? She already stated she doesn't have time to stick around.


Missed that part. I assumed if she was feeding just grain then she could hang out for a few minutes with a nose bag... My bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Taking it off again is a valid point.

Even if it was workable, if animal a has feed and animal b wants feed and animal a runs away with the feed it WILL get chased.

Feed bags have their place but not sure this is it. I've specifically thought of it for some situations but this is not one.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The problem is cattle that won't honor a horse.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Rain Shadow said:


> Are you prehaps thinking of sheep food which has added copper I believe? Plenty of people feed All-stock or 12% feed which is for both horses and cows. Not a great choice but the horses are still alive.


Sheep do *not* need extra copper, to the contrary. To much copper will kill them ( not that sheep need and extra excuse to die!) 
Some cattle feed containers a lot of urea hich will kill horses over time.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> How is it poisonous.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The additives in cattle feed are toxic to horses. Monensin poisoning is a threat to horses having their feed contaminated by that of traces of cattle feed:shock:

A recent incedent :-(
Doomed horses dying from tainted feed in final days - AOL.com


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> The problem is cattle that won't honor a horse.


Please tell me - would a good workimg cow horse instinctively drive the cattle away?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Rain Shadow said:


> Are you prehaps thinking of sheep food which has added copper I believe? Plenty of people feed All-stock or 12% feed which is for both horses and cows. Not a great choice but the horses are still alive.


It's the opposite, sheep feed doesn't have copper.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Urea and other things in cattle feed can be toxic to horses. 
Sheep cannot tolerate horse feed because of the copper. 
If your horse is not skinny etc, then pasture and hay should be fine. 
and since you work in a Vets office do you ever discuss livestock with the Vet ? or ask the Vet anything ? just wondering


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Some cattle feeds are very poisonous to horses. Some of the additives are a death sentence. Some cattle feeds will just bring slow malnutrition.

Feeding Horses Cattle Feed: Just Ruminating | TheHorse.com


I used to have a big studly QH who was just a general pain in the butt at feeding time. He would run every horse off their feed. So for 25+ yrs I stood out there twice a day with a buggy whip. I stood out there in rain, snow, subzero temps or clouds of mosquitoes.
He's been gone a few years now. I still miss the commotion in a weird sort of way.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> Please tell me - would a good workimg cow horse instinctively drive the cattle away?


Mine would spend all day (and have done) working the cattle and NO one would get to eat. My mare was turned out with a cow and calf, spent the whole afternoon keeping them separated into opposite corners of the lot.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought they might! 

Thanks


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I wouldn't say mine is a cow horse but when he's eating and they are around, he has his ears pinned and knows they are there. He'll kick and even snap at them, then return to eating. Wouldn't bother practicing the Cutting skills he doesn't have, a kick or snap is enough to make them back easy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

But mine LOVE working cows!


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

time can be found if you are creative enough

i think all it takes is 10-15 minutes to feed them
catch them first thing in the morning, tie them up outside of the pasture and feed them
then go get ready for work
put them back in the pasture

or at the end of the day
get off work -- tie the horse up outside the pasture -- feed it
go get dinner started or whatever --- put the horse back in the pasture

lots of options, just need to find a way to manage it


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> Please tell me - would a good workimg cow horse instinctively drive the cattle away?


 
Our horses run cattle off of feed. Last year when we had over 50 head of bulls turned out with horses awaiting Trich test results before turning out, our yearlings and two-year olds would chase the bulls off of the better feed. Doesn't make a lot of difference if they are cow horses or not.
Again, the problem is cattle with no bubble that won't honor a horse. I won't tolerate rude cattle, no different than training horses.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Cattle prods are sometimes nice to have......:smile:


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Bulls respect nobody and nothing. I wouldn't feed the horse with the bull around, that is IMO asking for trouble. Cows and calves are one thing, but a bull? That's a 'nother ball of wax.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> How is it poisonous.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Not sure but an online search will tell you. The whole stable in Florida that fed feed that was made with something for cattle has had several die and they are just waiting for the rest to die. 30 some horses I think. It all over the internet and FB.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Rain Shadow said:


> Are you prehaps thinking of sheep food which has added copper I believe? Plenty of people feed All-stock or 12% feed which is for both horses and cows. Not a great choice but the horses are still alive.


 No cattle feed.
Doomed horses dying from tainted feed in final days - AOL.com
18 horses not 30ish


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

squirrelfood said:


> Some commercial cattle feeds have urea in them, which will make a horse very sick.


and monensin.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

stevenson said:


> Urea and other things in cattle feed can be toxic to horses.
> Sheep cannot tolerate horse feed because of the copper.
> If your horse is not skinny etc, then pasture and hay should be fine.
> and since you work in a Vets office do you ever discuss livestock with the Vet ? or ask the Vet anything ? just wondering


It is a small animal vet but we do see some goats and sheep. I do.t really ask them questions though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

jmike said:


> time can be found if you are creative enough
> 
> i think all it takes is 10-15 minutes to feed them
> catch them first thing in the morning, tie them up outside of the pasture and feed them
> ...


If she was on my property that sure would make things a heck of a lot easier!!! But she's 5 miles down the road.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

ChitChatChet said:


> Bulls respect nobody and nothing. I wouldn't feed the horse with the bull around, that is IMO asking for trouble. Cows and calves are one thing, but a bull? That's a 'nother ball of wax.


Normally I would agree but its not the bull bothering her he was hand raised and a total gentleman its the witch of a cow she just pushes my mare out of the feeding pan no mater how much my mare pins her ears and kicks out the cow doesn't listen..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

When you feed your horse, you could toss some hay away....far away from your horse....for the cow. It should keep her occupied for some time.

My horse shares his paddock with a lot of cows...a couple of them are smart old girls and will try and beat me to the gate, thinking that they will get to his feed, but as soon as I get there, they slink back, because they are scared of me.

If the cow's owner didn't mind, you could take a stick with you and while your horse eats threaten the cow with the stick....keep an eye on the bull as he may not like the stick....I know you said you can't stick around, but maybe try and get down to your horse ten minutes earlier, it shouldn't take much longer for it to eat.

Cows are stupid and you will never stop it from trying to get to your horses feed, once they know that it's got something good, it will never stop trying to get it, until it's either prodded with a cow prod or an electric fence.

We have a cow who will jump and clear the 2metre fence that's electric, just to get some greener grass.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Sacrifice 1/2 hour of sleep and get a big stick or a buggy whip.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Personally, I would not advise _anyone_ to go into a pasture with a bull they don't know with nothing but a buggy whip or a stick and expect them to beat the bull off of feed that it really wants. Unless the bull has been taught respect (and most haven't), then that could end very badly. Bulls are not animals to play around with or try to "bluff". 

There was a fellow in my area a couple years ago, an oilfield hand, who was trying to check on some isolated equipment in a pasture with cows, calves, and a bull. The best they can figure is that the bull was close to the equipment and the guy tried to chase him off with a stick. By the time the bull was done with that guy, the only way they could identify him is by the truck he was driving.

Best way to safely deal with this is to lose some sleep so you can catch your horse and separate her from the cattle while she eats.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

She's a super slowwwwww eater takes like 30 minutes.. I was thinking feeding her then laying down food for the cows off in the distance
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It's good on paper but I'd be very surprised if the cows were content to eat theirs and not want hers or vice versa.


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

If you do bring eztra feed for the cow, make sure you ask the owner.

I would be extreamly mad if I found out someone was feeding our cows!! Do you know what breed of Cow it is...and bull?

Also if you try and get rid of the cow, she could have a go at you, espeacily if she thinks you are a threat to her calf.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> She's a super slowwwwww eater takes like 30 minutes.. I was thinking feeding her then laying down food for the cows off in the distance
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There is a trend here with you...each comment with advice you meet it with an excuse. If your mare is a slow eater, and I can't imagine how much you are giving her that would take her a half hour to eat, then you as the owner need to either get up earlier, go out there, bring her out and stay with her until she is done. And she is 5 miles down the road?! Boy....I would of loved to have had my horses 5 miles down the road when I boarded and did ALL their care. 

So either buck up and do the right thing or stop making excuses for why you can't do something.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Clydesdales said:


> If you do bring eztra feed for the cow, make sure you ask the owner.
> 
> I would be extreamly mad if I found out someone was feeding our cows!! Do you know what breed of Cow it is...and bull?
> 
> Also if you try and get rid of the cow, she could have a go at you, espeacily if she thinks you are a threat to her calf.


The owner bought the food its nutrebeef cubes it worked well today they were off in the distance and Amy ate all her feed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

GreySorrel said:


> There is a trend here with you...each comment with advice you meet it with an excuse. If your mare is a slow eater, and I can't imagine how much you are giving her that would take her a half hour to eat, then you as the owner need to either get up earlier, go out there, bring her out and stay with her until she is done. And she is 5 miles down the road?! Boy....I would of loved to have had my horses 5 miles down the road when I boarded and did ALL their care.
> 
> So either buck up and do the right thing or stop making excuses for why you can't do something.


I am done with all the negative comments if you don't have anything nice then leave this thread.. you don't know my schedule at all I am maxed on my time till after the holidays I sure wish I had all the time in the world but I'm making a living to make sure my horse has the best of the best so don't you all worry about that o just simply want advice on feed a horse with a pushy cow when you can't sit and baby sit them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> The owner bought the food its nutrebeef cubes it worked well today they were off in the distance and Amy ate all her feed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


is that the underweight thoroughbred for a while back?
how is she doing?
got any new pics?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

GreySorrel said:


> There is a trend here with you...each comment with advice you meet it with an excuse. If your mare is a slow eater, and I can't imagine how much you are giving her that would take her a half hour to eat, then you as the owner need to either get up earlier, go out there, bring her out and stay with her until she is done. And she is 5 miles down the road?! Boy....I would of loved to have had my horses 5 miles down the road when I boarded and did ALL their care.
> 
> So either buck up and do the right thing or stop making excuses for why you can't do something.


 I agree with this. Many of us work full time too (or in my case, _overtime_) and some also have families that they have to take care of. If you can't manage to find an extra 30 minutes somewhere (as other said, drag yourself out of bed, that's what I do), then to be blunt, perhaps you _shouldn't_ have a horse.

As grey said, every suggestion is met with an excuse as to why you can't do it. I think you are just wanting a quick fix that doesn't require any additional effort on your part. Guess what, having horses is _work_. If you don't have enough spare time to care for them properly, then you need to re-adjust some of your priorities to _make_ time.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> She's a super slowwwwww eater takes like 30 minutes.. I was thinking feeding her then laying down food for the cows off in the distance
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How are her teeth?


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> The owner bought the food its nutrebeef cubes it worked well today they were off in the distance and Amy ate all her feed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How would you know that if you don't have time to wait for her?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

3 more horses died at a stable in SC.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Hopefully none will die around me.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

jmike said:


> is that the underweight thoroughbred for a while back?
> how is she doing?
> got any new pics?











_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The BEST training I ever thought of and executed was when I started tying every horse in my herd to a separate post to eat their grain. Each post was far enough away to keep an aggressive horse from stealing from another less aggressive horse. Each horse had his own spot and they got very comfortable eating this way.
Horses and cows eat a similar diet so why wouldn't a bossy cow steal somebody else's food?
This is the nature of keeping any animals in a herd situation.  It just isn't that easy, to throw them into a pasture, check the water daily and forget about it. It takes planning, and effort to keep your livestock fed, watered, grained, housed and to clean up after them.
*Just yesterday* I spent 6 hours outside, in the nasty, cold rain, bc I had to move mowers to winter quarters, clean up in the stall where I just butchered that last 4 chickens, removing all of the chicken wire, floor to ceiling, dragging in the six 1/2 inch thick, 4 x 6 ft rubber mats (to go over the cement) from the yard, stripped the other two stalls, rebedded all three stalls, carried 3 water buckets, dropped down hay and bedding materials from the loft. FINALLY, "Buster Brown" has his stall!! (pictures and thread to follow...I PROMISE!)
Somebody here has a thread about winter horse keeping skills. Well, some winter days are like this, when you keep horses in the back yard!
I also am keeping 6 EE layers, and THEY require food, water and bedding cleanup, too! However, since they don't chew on wires, I can use a heated dog water bowl for them, in the winter.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

*MODERATOR'S NOTE:

Few comments in that thread have been removed. Please, remember our Forum Rules and Conscientious Etiquette Policy while using the forum. That means being constructive and respectful while posting. Any break of the said rules and/or policy can lead to sanctions like infractions or temporary or permanent bans.

The Horseforum.com moderating Team*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the other question is,  is grain essential? so many people feed grain just cuz. 
if hay /grass is good, grain is not necessary, ever. or, a small ration balancer , that is only a cup or two that you could even feed from the safe side of the fence, if you don't want to deal with a cow and bull.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

kimberlyrae1993 said:


> I am done with all the negative comments if you don't have anything nice then leave this thread.. you don't know my schedule at all I am maxed on my time till after the holidays I sure wish I had all the time in the world but I'm making a living to make sure my horse has the best of the best so don't you all worry about that o just simply want advice on feed a horse with a pushy cow when you can't sit and baby sit them
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am sorry you took what I said harshly as you did. Dear heart, I work at two different barns, total horses between them are 12, not counting my own 4, bringing the total horses EACH DAY to 16. I muck stalls, ride one of the horses, work two others, then come home and run errands, cook dinner, laundry, do my own animals, whatever else needs doing as my husband travels quiet a lot, then wash, rinse, and repeat. 

We all have to do what we need to ensure our horses are taken care of. Have you tried speaking to the vet of your situation? I can't see a vet not understanding and making a bit of an allowance. Oh yes, the morning barn, it is owned by an equine vet and both her and her husband are very generous and kind.

I wish you well. posting to hear everyone's opinions, as you grown and get age on you, your going to have hurt feelings quiet a lot. And on a PUBLIC forum, many different people with different thoughts and views are shared....


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Hopefully the horse doesn't get into any of that cattle feed because even the little bit of monensin that might be stuck in the machinery from making medicated cattle feed can be deadly to horses.

Ionophore Intoxication in Horses | TheHorse.com

That article gives a simple explanation.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

SueNH said:


> Hopefully the horse doesn't get into any of that cattle feed because even the little bit of monensin that might be stuck in the machinery from making medicated cattle feed can be deadly to horses.
> 
> Ionophore Intoxication in Horses | TheHorse.com
> 
> That article gives a simple explanation.


Yeah I have been making sure I give the cows enough where they finish first and there quite a ways away so by the time they make it back to Amy she's done eating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

GreySorrel said:


> I am sorry you took what I said harshly as you did. Dear heart, I work at two different barns, total horses between them are 12, not counting my own 4, bringing the total horses EACH DAY to 16. I muck stalls, ride one of the horses, work two others, then come home and run errands, cook dinner, laundry, do my own animals, whatever else needs doing as my husband travels quiet a lot, then wash, rinse, and repeat.
> 
> We all have to do what we need to ensure our horses are taken care of. Have you tried speaking to the vet of your situation? I can't see a vet not understanding and making a bit of an allowance. Oh yes, the morning barn, it is owned by an equine vet and both her and her husband are very generous and kind.
> 
> I wish you well. posting to hear everyone's opinions, as you grown and get age on you, your going to have hurt feelings quiet a lot. And on a PUBLIC forum, many different people with different thoughts and views are shared....


I understand but I am sick of coming to the forum for advice and getting nasty comments why aren't we all adults here? Why be told I shouldn't own a horse because I'm.asking for advice time and time again I get harassed on here.. all I want is advice I don't know everything and none of you do either that's why we all come here why can't everyone just be civil and if you have nothing nice that's not relevant then don't say it. End of story every one sees I'm younger because of my name yeah I'm only 21 but I have my own house a 40+ hour a week job and pay all my own bills and take care of 5 different animals JUST LIKE ALL OF YOU so treat me with that respect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Asking advice is a fine thing. 47 rather poor excuses why none of the advice is any good? NOT such a good thing. Perhaps you shouldn't post the excuses.

Respect is seldom GIVEN. It must be earned. If you keep acting like the advice offered is stupid, you won't find much respect from those who offer it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I did not see where the OP acted that advice given was stupid. 
If you don't want to offer any, don't feel it will treated the way you think it should, don't offer any.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> 3 more horses died at a stable in SC.


Does anyone know exactly what type of feed this was? Was it a fortified grain? I feed safe choice in very small quantities (8 oz cup) but I'm worried if feed companies are starting to put bad stuff in feeds meant for horses. There was also several epidemics with dog food brands putting in tainted chicken from China, etc. Now I feed my dogs grain free kibble from a label that has never had any recalls and very good reviews. 

Maybe I should start mixing my own grain? I'm feeling like now I have to feed human grade just for it to be safe! :-(


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

squirrelfood said:


> Asking advice is a fine thing. 47 rather poor excuses why none of the advice is any good? NOT such a good thing. Perhaps you shouldn't post the excuses.
> 
> Respect is seldom GIVEN. It must be earned. If you keep acting like the advice offered is stupid, you won't find much respect from those who offer it.


47 excuses? Please do show me the only thing I said is no I can't tie up the cows and I have no where to put my mare to eat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

See, the thing is...many of us also work 40+ hour jobs and take care of our animals as well. I myself was working 40-60 hours and one job, 20 ish at a second job, pregnant, and still found the time to take care of 14 horses, a dog and a bearded dragon. I just woke up earlier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

kassierae said:


> See, the thing is...many of us also work 40+ hour jobs and take care of our animals as well. I myself was working 40-60 hours and one job, 20 ish at a second job, pregnant, and still found the time to take care of 14 horses, a dog and a bearded dragon. I just woke up earlier.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Congratulations.

But not everyone can keep up with 40+ hours of work and animals, plus every other thing that comes with adulthood, like you can.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not saying everyone can, nor am I saying she should get rid of her horse. Get up half an hour earlier, pull the mare out and hold her while she eats her grain. Problem solved. I guess in my eyes there are no excuses, if you truly want a solution you will find one. Maybe that means sacrificing a little more time, sleep, money, etc. But it is do able. Anything's possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Roman said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> But not everyone can keep up with 40+ hours of work and animals, plus every other thing that comes with adulthood, like you can.


 BUT, part of being an adult is either stepping up to get the things done that need done...or finding something to cut out of your day so you can manage everything else better. OP says she works hard to give her horse all she can and I can appreciate that, but is it really fair to the horse if you only have time to toss some feed at her as you drive past on your way to something else? Figuratively speaking of course, but not entirely.

I get it, it sucks not having any time to do anything. I am frequently up and at work by dawn and I often don't get home until it is too dark to really see what you are doing. I don't have lights in the barn yet so I'm doing everything up there in the dark, but I manage. I park my truck in the barn door and use the headlights to spend the 30-45 minutes prepping the feed, distributing, and thoroughly checking over all 4 horses that currently need more than just free choice hay right now...not to mention taking care of 12 dogs and my 10 pasture horses.

Maybe it's just me, but in my mind the solution is simple. It is time to be an adult and give the horse the time it takes to get the care it needs. Find something else that you can sacrifice time from and take the 30 minutes to make sure she gets her feed.

I suppose if you really want to throw away money feeding cows that aren't yours, that's your prerogative and it _is_ a solution...but it's not one that makes much sense to me.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

kassierae said:


> See, the thing is...many of us also work 40+ hour jobs and take care of our animals as well. I myself was working 40-60 hours and one job, 20 ish at a second job, pregnant, and still found the time to take care of 14 horses, a dog and a bearded dragon. I just woke up earlier.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


More power to you then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

smrobs said:


> BUT, part of being an adult is either stepping up to get the things done that need done...or finding something to cut out of your day so you can manage everything else better. OP says she works hard to give her horse all she can and I can appreciate that, but is it really fair to the horse if you only have time to toss some feed at her as you drive past on your way to something else? Figuratively speaking of course, but not entirely.
> 
> I get it, it sucks not having any time to do anything. I am frequently up and at work by dawn and I often don't get home until it is too dark to really see what you are doing. I don't have lights in the barn yet so I'm doing everything up there in the dark, but I manage. I park my truck in the barn door and use the headlights to spend the 30-45 minutes prepping the feed, distributing, and thoroughly checking over all 4 horses that currently need more than just free choice hay right now...not to mention taking care of 12 dogs and my 10 pasture horses.
> 
> ...


I'm not buying the cows feed the owner is and it works quite well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

OP, from the time you wake up to the time you leave for work, how much time is that? If it's more than thirty minutes than perhaps wake up a tad earlier to go out and bring your horse into a pen, feed her, and then go finish getting ready and eat something. Before you leave, open the gate or whatever so your horse can go out, or lead her out and shut the gate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

If the problem is solved, why is everyone still berating OP? Have a cup of Christmas cheer, would ya? OP, you might be better off moving on from the thread than continually defending yourself.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Roman said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> But not everyone can keep up with 40+ hours of work and animals, plus every other thing that comes with adulthood, like you can.


And then there are our children and aged parents with dementia living with you trying to set the house on fire and they NEVER sleep.

Being an adult means never being able to sleep like a teenager again.....EVER.

Heck, I'll sleep when I'm dead.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

How did this thread reach 8 pages with so little actually relevant..

We suggested the OP said it wouldn't work and I don't think it's any of our business beyond that as long as the OP finds a solution that does work and the horse is cared for. Shortcut? Maybe, but not our problem. We don't know the OP personally. The horse is happy and cared for (and maybe go read the OPs other posts about the LOADS of time and effort she put into this rescue mare) does it really matter if she throws her food in and runs? We've all done that sometimes.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> How did this thread reach 8 pages with so little actually relevant..
> 
> We suggested the OP said it wouldn't work and I don't think it's any of our business beyond that as long as the OP finds a solution that does work and the horse is cared for. Shortcut? Maybe, but not our problem. We don't know the OP personally. The horse is happy and cared for (and maybe go read the OPs other posts about the LOADS of time and effort she put into this rescue mare) does it really matter if she throws her food in and runs? We've all done that sometimes.


Thank you standing up for the fact that I have put countless hours and money I'm to this hour but I guess to some it makes me irresponsible
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

all you adults can relax now. thread closed


----------

